# Is an N13 (australia) a B13 (USA)?



## doityourself (Oct 30, 2004)

I am in australia and want to know what the N13 pulsar 1991 model is in the USA?


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

doityourself said:


> I am in australia and want to know what the N13 pulsar 1991 model is in the USA?


im guessing, b12.
cuz the suspension of the B13 sentra is inter-changable with the N14 pulsar.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

doityourself said:


> I am in australia and want to know what the N13 pulsar 1991 model is in the USA?


The N is not the the USA anymore. The last N chassis we had was the 87-90 Pulsar NX EXA. The 91-up is a B13. 

We do not have a N chassis car. We only have P10-P11 and B13. I don't think Australia has the B14. (The Lucino and Sunny in Japan)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

suspension parts for the B13 are also interchangeable with the B14, so it doesn't prove much... AFAIK, N16 and B15 are similar if not the same.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

niky said:


> suspension parts for the B13 are also interchangeable with the B14, so it doesn't prove much... AFAIK, N16 and B15 are similar if not the same.


Well B13/14 are only similar up front.


----------

